

Show HN: My first attempt at building a SAAS app. Thoughts? - wnm
http://giveawayhero.com/

======
marketkarma
Cool concept.

This is Shopify specific, or .. ?

Does it support both percentage and dollar-off discounts?

~~~
wnm
Yes in the beginning it will be Shopify specific, maybe if its gaining
traction i will implement other integrations...

Discount code creations is handled through Shopifys Bulk Discount App
([https://apps.shopify.com/bulk-discounts](https://apps.shopify.com/bulk-
discounts)), and yes, both percentage and dollar-off are supported.

